# Behavioral changes



## jccoder (Sep 10, 2008)

Needing help on a diagnosis for a 14 year old patient that presents to the ED and the physician uses diagnosis of "Behavioral changes".  Patient is not suicidal, distructive or aggressive, so I don't feel a conduct disorder is appropriate.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## lavanyamohan (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi,
The patient is not suicidal, but may still be depressed fully with a mild anxiety, because you said the patient is not aggressive either. So, my suggestion is 296.61, Bipolar affective, mixed-mild variety.


----------



## heatherwinters (Sep 11, 2008)

*Behavioral Changes*

I would suggest 312.9
 Unspecified conduct disorder - This code would be used for disorders characterized by conduct or oppositional defiant behaviors that do not meet the criteria for conduct disorder or oppositional defiant disorder.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm not sure I would go with 296.61...Especially if the physician did not diagnosis the patient with this disorder.  312.9 is a possibility.  Have you looked at 296.90/296.99?


----------



## dmaec (Sep 12, 2008)

I'd go with either 296.99 or 312.9 - I wouldn't code "bipolar" or any other specific disorder because it isn't documented.  Too bad they don't have a dx for "normal teen behavior"!  
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------

